
Apple will let you emulate old apps and run iOS apps on ARM Macs - coronadisaster
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/22/apple-will-let-you-emulate-old-apps-and-run-ios-apps-on-arm-macs/
======
pimlottc
Any idea if this means you'll be able to run 32-bit macOS apps that won't run
under Catalina?

